# Giant Defy v Carrera Virtuso?



## Rushy (23 Aug 2012)

Hello all, 
Yes I'm a newbie (not cycled properly on road for years..) and my Marin Bobtail MTB is not ideal for what I want to use a bike for now.
I'm now looking at entry level road bikes and I'm trying to compare and look for advice on the following two bikes:
Carrera Virtuoso Race 2012 and the Giant Defy 4 (or even 3) 2011/2012

Any advice/knowledge will be gratefully accepted! 
Cheers!


----------



## BrumJim (23 Aug 2012)

Giant Defy. Better frame, better built.


----------



## Nearly there (23 Aug 2012)

Giant frames are considered among the best out there but Is it worth the extra (on average) 
£100 over the carrera?as the carrera is a good solid bike too mmm I think the carrera virtuoso is no better than the cheaper carrera TDF imo so If you can afford it id get the giant.


----------



## LosingFocus (23 Aug 2012)

Agree with them. I'm a committed Virt rider, but I wouldnt pick it over a Giant if I had the readies.


----------



## Alex11 (23 Aug 2012)

GIANT!!! You can always trust them more than a Carrera


----------



## johnnyh (23 Aug 2012)

I would be amazed if there was anything more between them than the stickers applied.

Go sit on them both and buy the one that feels best


----------



## Rushy (23 Aug 2012)

Interesting and useful replies, thanks. I think I already knew that Giant have a better reputation (spent days now researching..) basically it will be for weekend rides on lanes etc. and the odd 22 mile round trip commute. The Virtuoso got my attention on the price TBH, but the Defy 3 & 4 are very tempting for the extra £100-£175. Decisions decisions..


----------



## maxon (23 Aug 2012)

I have the Giant Defy 2, It's my first road bike and I love it, well made and reliable, going to upgrade soon to another Giant.


----------



## sabian92 (23 Aug 2012)

Alex11 said:


> GIANT!!! You can always trust them more than a Carrera


 
It isn't even the bike that's the problem - it's Halfords. I have a 2010 one and I love it but the 2012 one is lower specced for the money and I would never take mine back for a service at Halfords.


----------



## cyberknight (23 Aug 2012)

Save your money and go and buy one of these ...
http://www.cyclingscotland.org/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/Triban-3-Review.pdf


----------



## Alex11 (23 Aug 2012)

sabian92 said:


> It isn't even the bike that's the problem - it's Halfords. I have a 2010 one and I love it but the 2012 one is lower specced for the money and I would never take mine back for a service at Halfords.


Halfords are awful aren't they! Bought a 3 quid Presta valve attachment from there. Broken after first use!


----------



## sabian92 (23 Aug 2012)

Alex11 said:


> Halfords are awful aren't they! Bought a 3 quid Presta valve attachment from there. Broken after first use!


 

Eh, their actual stock as well as their staff are quite hit and miss but their bikes (not the Apollo and Trax, they're utter shite) are pretty decent. I got mine 80 quid off so I only paid 300 for it and for what I got for the money I can't argue.


----------



## Alex11 (23 Aug 2012)

Yup they are fine!


----------



## Rushy (23 Aug 2012)

went to Halfrauds sat on the Virtuoso Ltd Edition. Only had the small in store, & the gear change was broken even though it was new.. Not overwhelmed by it. Fair play to the sales lad, very helpful and knew his stuff. That was Romford branch.. the Chadwell Heath branch wouldnt have noticed me if I was dancing naked holding a sparkler. So, now looking at the Defy 3 & 4 again although the Btwin has got great reviews for it's price, just dont like red bikes (or cars).


----------



## jowwy (24 Aug 2012)

GO FOR THE GIANT - i have the defy 4 and it was the best decision i made


----------



## Rushy (24 Aug 2012)

Well, i think it's now between the Btwin Triban 5 (or 3 if I can get my head round red) and the Defy 4. Similar prices & will be going to Decathlon tonight to look at the Btwin and a local cycle shop tomorrow to look at the Defy 4.
Many thanks for all of your replies and I'll keep you posted of the outcome.


----------



## Sca1ey (24 Aug 2012)

Rushy said:


> went to Halfrauds sat on the Virtuoso Ltd Edition. Only had the small in store, & the gear change was broken even though it was new.. Not overwhelmed by it. Fair play to the sales lad, very helpful and knew his stuff. That was Romford branch.. the Chadwell Heath branch wouldnt have noticed me if I was dancing naked holding a sparkler. So, now looking at the Defy 3 & 4 again although the Btwin has got great reviews for it's price, just dont like red bikes (or cars).


 
But 'red ones go faster'.


----------



## jefmcg (24 Aug 2012)

hmmm, slightly off topic, but I was in a Halfords a couple of days ago, and they were servicing a Defy. Even though the Halfords was halfway between a good LBS and a Giant specialist/franchise store.

</shudder>

http://goo.gl/maps/ctOko


----------



## Powely (24 Aug 2012)

I've got the Carrera Virtuoso Ltd and it's been a good bike up until I've came off it (about to post another thread about this) and I picked my mate up a 2nd hand Defy 3 on eBay and it's a much better ride than my carrera. I would personally go for the Giant, to be fair I knew this when I bought the Carrera though and price won....helped by the fact I had some vouchers for Halfords. I would go for the Giant though if I had the choice again, even it cost my pocket a little more.


----------



## Typhon (25 Aug 2012)

I viewed the Carrera Virtuoso when I was looking to buy my first road bike earlier this week but Halfords were useless in my experience and their idea of a "large" is 54cm, which was completely unsuitable for me.

I went to Decathlon and immediately fell in love with the Triban 3. Great bike, great customer service. You won't regret it if you get one - if you can manage to get your hands on one that is!


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (25 Aug 2012)

Triban.


----------



## Monsieur Remings (25 Aug 2012)

Giant, every time; one of the best framebuilders out there and you can start with a Defy 4 and upgrade as you go along - wheels, groupset parts etc. I don't think you'll find any difference between the frame on a Defy 4 as you would on a Defy 1, I might be wrong but the 2009 version of the Defy 3 was the same frame as 1,2 and the lower specced 4. Only the componentry should differ, which as I say, can be upgraded over time.


----------



## Rushy (25 Aug 2012)

Hi, went to Decathlon last night, tried Triban 3 & 5! Liked them both, only thing I'm not sure about is the Sora shifters but as the Defy 3 & 4 also use them I'll have to live with it or upgrade to Ultega or 105's. Anyway looking at a sale Defy 4 this morning and will make my choice then! The Defy on sale is £100 more than the Triban 3.
Will let you all know the outcome.....

Edit: The Defy uses Shimano 2300's, sorry. Its the same awkward thumb position for downchange they share.


----------



## jefmcg (25 Aug 2012)

Just to clarify, Triban 3 is 2300 as well. I think the Triban 5 is Sora


----------



## Rushy (25 Aug 2012)

jefmcg said:


> Just to clarify, Triban 3 is 2300 as well. I think the Triban 5 is Sora



Sorry yes you are right.

Must admit at decathlon last night there were 3 of us all trying them and all comparing the reviews we had read. Very tempting.


----------



## defy-one (25 Aug 2012)

Buy the Giant. The frame geometry is better and upgrading the shifters etc will make it a little more future proof. Resale value will also be better.
I have the Defy 1 & Triban 3. Both good bikes,but the Defy frame is more comfortable imo


----------



## Rushy (25 Aug 2012)

Ok.. Took plunge and ordered the Defy 4 2012 model...


----------



## defy-one (25 Aug 2012)

GOOD DECISION!

Welcome to the Giant fraternity


----------



## Keith Oates (25 Aug 2012)

You won't be disappointed by your choice of the Giant!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rushy (25 Aug 2012)

Oates? That's my mothers maiden name. Don't suppose you ever worked at Barking Council?


----------



## Rushy (25 Aug 2012)

Bike being assembled as I type.. Having a much needed cuppa.


----------



## Thomk (25 Aug 2012)

Congrat's and good cycling!


----------



## defy-one (25 Aug 2012)

Rushy said:


> Bike being assembled as I type.. Having a much needed cuppa.


Pics man pics!!!!


----------



## Muttley (25 Aug 2012)

I had a Carrera and it was a great bike but the new ones cost more and have a lower spec !


----------



## Rushy (25 Aug 2012)

defy-one said:


> Pics man pics!!!!


here you go, it's with my other wheeled passion the Alfa.


----------



## Rushy (25 Aug 2012)

A big thanks to all the advice from you guys, very much appreciated and will pop on and off here to keep up with any tips!


----------



## Boon 51 (25 Aug 2012)

Glad you like your new bike...


----------



## boybiker (25 Aug 2012)

I have a defy one and love it! All the Defy 2012 range is good having ridden them all! 

Have you been out for your first ride on it yet?


----------



## Rushy (25 Aug 2012)

No ride yet.. got home just as it p*ssed down torrential. Didnt fancy hitting the roads round here for the first time in this.


----------



## defy-one (25 Aug 2012)

Rushy said:


> here you go, it's with my other wheeled passion the Alfa.




Here's mine .....


----------



## Rushy (25 Aug 2012)

Nice, on both counts


----------



## BrumJim (25 Aug 2012)

Rushy said:


> here you go, it's with my other wheeled passion the Alfa.


That's too much wheel-porn in one photo!


----------



## Rushy (25 Aug 2012)

Ha ha.. Like it


----------



## Rushy (26 Aug 2012)

So this morning did an 18mile round trip on what would be my commute. Backside ok, everything ok. Gears no problem. Only downside it's on a dual carriageway with limited pavement and that pavement is like a cobbled street on a road bikes forks so preferred the road.scary stuff. Took 1hr 30 with headwind on return leg, but then again I've not ridden that far since I was 16 and now I'm 40..
Ah yes and smoking 15 marlboro a day hasn't helped. Lungs not hurting though so all good and loved it.


----------

